
H2O 1.4.0 released with support for forward secrecy - kazuho
http://blog.kazuhooku.com/2015/07/h2o-version-140-released-with.html
======
marktangotango
Wow, this project is moving fast:

* Support for the PROXY protocol

* Support for cache-based and ticket-based TLS session resumption using Memcached (and forward secrecy)

* Experimental mruby Handler

Embedding mruby is an interesting choice. Is anyone known to be using this in
production yet?

~~~
kazuho
Thank you for your comment.

I doubt if anybody is using the mruby handler in production, considering the
fact that functions necessary to modify the requests in the handler was
committed this week :-)

------
crudbug
Interesting .. I would love to see LuaJIT integrated with this.

------
aninteger
Do you still use libuv? I recall reading about removing that but did not see
it happen. Just curious whatever happened with that decision.

~~~
kazuho
Libh2o (the protocol implementation) support both libuv and evloop (our
tailor-made event loop).

The default event loop of libh2o is libuv, since libuv is popular and has
bindings to other protocols (which you would need if you want to implement an
application using libh2o).

OTOH the standalone server uses evloop for performance.

